# ATI radeon video card firmware

## NightGlyde

Hello!

(I'm a bit of a gentoo noob... i am using gentoo to learn more about how linux works)

I have recently installed gentoo onto my comuter, and want to get a desktop environment working. I have been following the X server configuration guide, and I have come across something I don't understand.

My video card is a Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5750

On the guide it says something about "External firmware blobs" in the kernel. I know that my video card is "Juniper", but there are 3 different microcodes.

"radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin"

Which do I choose? Do I choose all 3 or only 1? What makes these micocodes different?

I entered all 3 into the kernel, and afterwards I was unable to boot gentoo. I had to use the intallation disk.

Please help!

----------

## VinzC

If you're sure it's a Juniper, then all 3 firmwares are required. I'm not sure but if you don't enter anything for CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE, all will be included in the kernel config. For instance I have a Radeon Mobility HD3670 and I have had to include all these firmwares:radeon/R600_me.bin radeon/R600_pfp.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/RV635_me.bin radeon/RV635_pfp.binI also think if you load your kernel in verbose mode (i.e. without the quiet keyword) you'll see an error message about a missing firmware if any. Include it and reboot. Might take a couple of tries before it boots without hanging.

To be absolutely certain what firmwares should be included, please post the result of the following command:

```
lspci | grep -i vga
```

On my laptop, for instance:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility HD 3670
```

OTOH I absolutely don't know why so many different microcodes and I have no idea what they're for.

----------

## NightGlyde

Thanks for your help.

I'm glad that I am slightly less confused about my gentoo installation.

My kernel has nothing to do with the reason that gentoo won't boot.

For some reason there is now absolutely nothing in my /proc folder...

I've gathered (from the fact that I can't emerge anything) that the /proc folder is important...

----------

## VinzC

 *NightGlyde wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help.

 

You're welcome  :Smile:  .

 *NightGlyde wrote:*   

> For some reason there is now absolutely nothing in my /proc folder...
> 
> I've gathered (from the fact that I can't emerge anything) that the /proc folder is important...

 

Ah, sure thing  :Smile:  . It's even critical. Critical folders are /dev, /sys and /proc. They're virtual folders and are mounted from /etc/fstab. There might have been one step you missed in Gentoo installation manual. Try identifying the chapters there and don't hesitate to post back if you have any doubt. Try to make things work one at a time. First a bootable your kernel (seems like it's true so far), a bootable system with a console, even in a minimal state, i.e. with a minimal number of services. Next and finally mess with X  :Wink:  .

----------

